# Maintenance days!



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Working on the failed tie rod and going over the deck on my Snapper tonite. Need to do a little welding on it too.
Next, I'm replacing the blades on the Craftsman and getting that deck back in order.
These things are on this afternoon's short list.
That Craftsman runs better every time I fire it up. So far, I've only used it to pull the trailer.
Picked up a new chain for the Stihl 170 and a six pack of synthetic oil. There are some small trees down and others that need a trim. The trailer will be needed to haul the brush and wood.
I need to rake the shop to get all the debris that winter blew in before I weld in there. Lots of leaves! Last time, I soaked them with water. This time, they gotta go!
They were falling when we got the roof on last fall. Never did get them all cleaned out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cublover said:


> .
> That Craftsman runs better every time I fire it up.


That's the way my little Kubota is. Sounds like things are within reach for getting to mowing for ya!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Mowed an acre with it yesterday, even though the cable broke. Put a piece of tie wire on it and pulled till blades ran, then wrapped it around the trailer ball.


----------

